# any info on these strains



## parkingjoe (Mar 17, 2006)

i have......

1. sensi star- sensi seeds.
2. power plant.?
3. big bud.?
4. romulan white rhino cross-private breeder
5. critical mass - mr nice.
6. two unknown strains.

all above are indica dominant and vary slightly on flowering duration 56-65 days.

the critical mass and power plant are still vegging after having clones taken about 7 days ago so as soon as the clones have rooted the five mass moms go into flower along with the power plant mom.

i have a vague idea on yeild for both but have yet to see any proof so anyone with any knowledge of growing any of these strains please feel free to comment/offer advice on their growing requirements...

thanks you and goodnight.

parkingjoe


----------



## Hick (Mar 18, 2006)

hi PJ, welcome to MP.
I can comment on the Pure Power Plant. Excellent yield,(OD grew to around 6' and exceeded 8 oz) nice floral aroma, good flavor and a pretty typical indica stone.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 18, 2006)

Good to meetcha PJ. You'll find a lot a very interesting things in this forum.

I'm three weeks from harvest on a Big Bud grow that I've maxed out on everything except CO2. The buds are so heavy that several have had to be tied up to keep them from falling over to the floor. The last two weeks are when the final push of resin and flowers are to happen and the mass of buds will almost double in weight. Big Bud is truly a sight to behold. I'm the second day of the sixth week right now.

I also included a shot of my nute bottles and measuring flask. I got all of these from "Cole-Parmer" .
Here's how it looks:


----------



## ninfan77 (Mar 18, 2006)

damn thats lookin great, how many plants u got there? what is your expected yield?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 18, 2006)

ninfan77 said:
			
		

> damn thats lookin great, how many plants u got there? what is your expected yield?


That's four plants. There are over 130 top buds. On this crop, I'm expecting about two pounds cured weight. I've tried a new method of feeding. It's an Ebb and Flow system and I have the pump running an hour on, two hours off. I'm using two 430 Watt HPS and General Hydroponics "Flora" three part nutes.


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 18, 2006)

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> i have......
> 
> 1. sensi star- sensi seeds.
> 2. power plant.?
> ...



Go here to download the overgrow strainguide.

http://gmail.google.com/
login id: 420strainguide
pass: HG420HG


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 21, 2006)

1st clone rooted bigtime but looked at the date i posted this thread and sure it was before 17/03/06.

if not ive just exceeded my best............ 8 day rooted clone technique down to 4 days........think not..........

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 21, 2006)

ps thanks for all info people and have to go to bo bo's early start @ work tomorrow..............

shit i hate working.............

rofl.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 21, 2006)

WEEDDOG just read strainguide smoothhhhhhhhhhhhhh

ready for flowering in a week or so..

keep ya all informed with piccies.....

nighty night.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 21, 2006)

wife said it was friday 17 03 06 i did clones......

hey im the clone master...4 days to root...

still dont believe it i blame the weeed i smoke

pkj


----------

